
MetricsGraphics.js – a library based on D3 for time-series data - jonbaer
http://metricsgraphicsjs.org/
======
pan69
Is there a single graph library that targets both web and mobile? I want to
keep visual consistency across both my web and mobile app, or can the
presented library here generate images?

